# this place.......



## key-chaine_lady

at first i thought this place was cool but now i think its really whack sorry i somehow chated got off topic is it illegal?


----------



## Jana337

Illegal is probably too strong a word, but it certainly violates our rules. 


> Don’t use the forum as a chat board; use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, click the member’s name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member.





> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.


So, unlike in chatrooms, we expect you to stick to the topic and to write correctly (punctuation, capital letters, no contractions like your instead of you're, dont instead of don't and so on).

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## Daddyo

You know? You have to admit that whenever you feel the need to chat your fingertips off you can go to thousands upon thousands of forums and chatboards in the 'Net. But if you ever want to have a discussion that is intelligent, well-informed, well-mannered, well-behaved, and well-structured, well, there aren't many places like *this place....*
But I know what you sayin': in the beginning I thought this was a place like any other in cyberspace, so I barged in, waving my fists around and bumping against the fences, until I realized that it's not at all like all the other cyber-communities out there... I took a look at all those rules and said "brother, please". I seethed against instructional and well-intentioned PM's aimed at curbing my "exuberance". Then I realized it's their place, and they'll run it the way they see fit, and if I want to participate, or to belong, I have to fit in with the rest of them. 
Or not.
I could just go back to all those other places where I MUST barge in with fists raised.


----------



## Jana337

May we use your text in our stickies?  

Jana


----------



## Daddyo

Anything for you, miss Jana.


----------



## key-chaine_lady

Ok. What about that person that said SPEAK just because i said talk? I just read the rules also. So is this the way im supposed to type? I appaulogize, my writing is bad.  In both languages (my first language is french).  And i'm a slow/bad typer. By the way you persons aren't as bad as the other replies.


----------



## Jana337

key-chaine_lady said:


> Ok. What about that person that said SPEAK just because i said talk? I just read the rules also. So is this the way im supposed to type? I appaulogize, my writing is bad.  In both languages (my first language is french).  And i'm a slow/bad typer. By the way you persons aren't as bad as the other replies.


Almost perfect (i? im? i'm? ). The person who said "speak" corrected you because you made a mistake. In this forum, people are help each other - we are here to learn and most of us appreciate corrections. It was not to harass you.

Do not apologize (see how I spell it?) for mistakes; learn from them! 

Jana


----------



## LV4-26

Aaah, chatting ! I'm happy I'm not a mod. Tough job. Where does chat starts ? Where's the border line ?


Daddyo said:


> You know? You have to admit that whenever you feel the need to chat your fingertips off you can go to thousands upon thousands of forums and chatboards in the 'Net.


Or, better, send a private message.
I mean when I feel the need to chat, it's related to the ongoing topic and with the people that I've been discussing with. Therefore a chatboard wouldn't do.


----------



## key-chaine_lady

What is your defenition of chat, because i had no possible idea i was chatting, i was just trying to get help with some home work. Sometimes its to hard to write perfect especialy on a computer because we have so much other chat sites these days that dont care if you say cuz instead of cause or because


----------



## key-chaine_lady

I was not here to be corrected in my question. I was here to find the french word for any.


----------



## GenJen54

> because we have so much other chat sites these days that dont care if you say cuz instead of cause or because


Hi key-chaine_lady,

I think we've come to the crux of the matter.  There are indeed many sites that allow for chat language - whr u cn spk lik this.  Since Word Reference is an academic site for the learning of languages in their standard forms, then "chatspeak," which is what we call those little abbreviations, is not allowed. 

People who have been here awhile and who have adjusted to our format learn to appreciate it, and really compliment us on our stringent guidelines.  Some actually find that we are a haven away from the rest of the drivel one can find on the web. 

If you ever have a particular question about a rule or guideline, you are always welcome to send a PM to a moderator.


----------



## Daddyo

"Any" EN -> FR


----------



## Jana337

key-chaine_lady said:


> I was not here to be corrected in my question. I was here to find the French word for any.


Which does not mean that people should ignore mistakes in your question! By default, all mistakes are corrected in this forum, at least in short questions like yours. I am a bit surprised that it upsets you. 

Jana


----------



## key-chaine_lady

no offence but i have not talked like that in this forum. i might have accidently wrote *cuz* but nothing that you can't understand for example "oc or lik btw or g2g ".I don't even know what i said cause my post got deleted.


----------



## Jana337

key-chaine_lady said:


> no offence but i have not talked like that in this forum. i might have accidently wrote *cuz* but nothing that you can't understand for example "oc or lik btw or g2g ".I don't even know what i said cause my post got deleted.


My colleague is by far not fluent in chatspeak (you should practice more, Jen!). 
You wrote words like "your" (instead of you are), im, whats, dont etc. Of course we can understand those, but that's not an excuse. We are a language forum and want you to use standard language forms. 

Jana


----------



## key-chaine_lady

Sometimes its the way your fingers poportion themselves and  you use chat codes.  Now tell me its excuse when you're to lazy. I was almost force to use chat twice in this reply "ur"


----------



## .   1

It took me quite a while to come to some form of understanding about this weird place because it is so different to any other web space.
It would appear that many people come here to polish their English language skills. I suspect that there are many visitors to this forum who do not post at all but just read and try to learn.
Many moderators have had their day ruined by my bumping against walls and yelling at what I initially perceived to be mindless rules and foolish deletions but I believe that I am just now coming to appreciate the hard work of the moderators.
These moderators do not delete posts and correct mistakes for their own personal power games. They do it to keep this place free from spammers and wreckers and assorted fools who enjoy to break something beautiful.
I have participated in a couple of other forums that just degenerated into chatrooms and sympathy sponges that are even more depressing than the evening news.
Some moderators are young and some are older and some are conservative and some are liberal. There are none so strange as folk.
I have had many posts deleted and I am now happy that they were deleted. Some of my posts deserved deletion and some may have not deserved deletion but moderators are just as perfect me.
I do not believe that anybody contributing to this forum could possibly be genuinely offended by the requirement to use standard punctuation and spelling.
You came here to find the French word for any but you are not the only person to learn the French word for any. Everybody who is interested in reading your thread will learn something and it is incumbant upon posters in this type of forum to allow learners to learn.
With a little cleverness it is entirely possible to hae a bit of a chat and crack a few jokes to ease the burden of study for the countless people who obviously learn from this site. I am learning how to meet different people and say g'day to people who do not initally understand what I am.
If you are interesting and are interested your efforts will be returned with interest.

.,,


----------



## Etcetera

GenJen54 said:


> People who have been here awhile and who have adjusted to our format learn to appreciate it, and really compliment us on our stringent guidelines.  Some actually find that we are a haven away from the rest of the drivel one can find on the web.


I am one of these people. 
I really like WR for its strict rules. There are indeed many places to 'chat', but only a few boards promote academic discussions.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Etcetera said:


> I am one of these people.
> I really like WR for its strict rules. There are indeed many places to 'chat', but only a few boards promote academic discussions.


I'm one too.  
And I concur with LV-426, where does begin and end chat? The border is not located at the same place for everyone eyes. It can even vary for the same person from day to day, depending of their mood.
Sometimes it's obvious (Hi Etcetera! What's the weather like in St. Petersburg today?) but sometimes (when into a valuable post of course -- but what's "valuable" too?  ) it merely contributes to learn in a relax atmosphere with a little humour and that's always a good way to learn, to my opinion. 
About writing all the letters when writing in a language forum, frankly I think it's the level 0 of what it can be required here.  We are all human beings, and we all have our own shortcomings but at least writing entire words (even with mistakes if it's not your mother tongue it's natural -- see this post! ) should not be a big deal.


----------

